# Nassahegan RAW, Burlington, CT - 6/24/08



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Great after work ride today.  We had to cut our plans short somewhat due to darkness, but I think the planned loop would have been doable if we didn't stop so much to figure out where we were.  I can't wait to ride out there again.

Good riding with o3jeff and Greg again.

BTW - Check for ticks guys, I pulled what appears to be a large deer tick off my leg when I got home...


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

No pics or video?

That place has been bad for ticks.  Seems like you get one every time you go there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Good ride there again. I really like that place so far and there seems to be a lot more trails that we haven't hit yet.

Thanks for the head up on the tick check.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> No pics or video?
> 
> That place has been bad for ticks.  Seems like you get one every time you go there.



No time to stop for pics or vid.

I've gotten ticks two out of the last three times I've been there...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

I appear to be tick free but my legs look like I rode through thorn bushes.

 I really need to start to remember to check for them after each ride.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

*Really *great ride tonight. I like Nass *a lot*. It's about a 15 mile drive and took me just a little bit over 15 minutes to get there. I definitely plan to get really familiar with this place.

Yeah, we did the stuff on the East side of 69 based on *[post="278433"]Crankfire's rec[/post]* (thanks Nate!). We were a little stop and go trying to figure out those directions, but I think we got most of it right. We cruised south on 69 back to the cars instead of doing the stuff on the West side, but we did have enough time to hit a nice flowing loop of tight singletrack to the west of the parking area that Brian and Jeff have ridden before. Great little loop given the low light - nice and smooth. That would make a great warm-up/cool-down before hitting the larger loop. The GPS track said we did 5.9 miles which I think was pretty close.

Anyway, really psyched about this place. Looking forward to exploring more and learning more of it. I felt I rode pretty good tonight with a few sections fully stopping upright and doing some line corrections. I love the granny gear, but bridges still scare me. I'm such a wimp.

I checked and I appear to be tick-free, although I feel like things are crawling on me now. :lol: Can't wait for Thursday.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

I need to remember the bug spray next time...  Aside from the tick I have mosquito bites all over me... :roll:

Definitely some good stuff in there.  Enough to challenge me without making me feel like a total newb.  I'm thinking we should do the same loop again Thursday, maybe we'll get lucky and have some a local tour guide this time...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm thinking we should do the same loop again Thursday, maybe we'll get lucky and have some a local tour guide this time...



Definitely we should do it again if Nate comes to show us the right way around and hopefully we will remember it since that loop is a good after work ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I need to remember the bug spray next time...  Aside from the tick I have mosquito bites all over me... :roll:



Didn't Greg or I off you any of our Deet spray?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't Greg or I off you any of our Deet spray?



Yes, but I declined since I had my own.  I just forgot to put it on... :smash:


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Definitely some good stuff in there.  Enough to challenge me without making me feel like a total newb.  I'm thinking we should do the same loop again Thursday, maybe we'll get lucky and have some a local tour guide this time...



Agreed. It would be nice to add the section on the west side of 69 too. I think we can pull it off since we'll know the first half better. A tour guide would also help. That's definitely a loop I would like to get in my brain. Plus I want to try that silly bridge again. 

For the DEET, pick up some of this stuff:

http://www.backcountry.com/store/AM...-Bens-Deet-100-Max-Tick-Insect-Repellent.html

Being 100% DEET, it's probably not great for you, but I had no mosquito bites and no ticks.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

I would say the three of us did really well last night making it up a lot of the rocky up hills and then carrying speed down that long downhill.


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I would say the three of us did really well last night making it up a lot of the rocky up hills and then carrying speed down that long downhill.



Yeah, but you two styled the bridge. I wussed out.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, but you two styled the bridge. I wussed out.



Yeah, but you cleaned several sections where I was flailing around... :smash:


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, but you cleaned several sections where I was flailing around... :smash:



Feel the love!

Seriously, great riding with you guys. Brian, you're much quicker than me and Jeff, but overall I think we're all pretty compatible as far as skill goes. Can't wait to see Jeff rockin' the clipless.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Feel the love!
> 
> Seriously, great riding with you guys. Brian, you're much quicker than me and Jeff, but overall I think we're all pretty compatible as far as skill goes. Can't wait to see Jeff rockin' the clipless.



I agree that we're all about on the same page skill wise.  I just like to ride fast where I can.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Feel the love!
> 
> Seriously, great riding with you guys. Brian, you're much quicker than me and Jeff, but overall I think we're all pretty compatible as far as skill goes. Can't wait to see Jeff rockin' the clipless.



Put the pedals on last night and tried them out with a quick spin in the basement, little to confined down there and already took a spill:smile:, need to definitely figure out how to loosen the tension up.


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Put the pedals on last night and tried them out with a quick spin in the basement, little to confined down there and already took a spill:smile:, need to definitely figure out how to loosen the tension up.



Stick an allen key into that screw I showed you and back it out. You should see the red indicator retract. When the red indicator is almost gone the screw will start to feel loose. Then tighten it 2 or 3 clicks. Flip the pedal over and do the same for the other side. You will probably need to tweak the setting to get them all to match to your liking once out on the trail.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

So the red indicator should be almost all the way in? I think it might be about half way now from the factory.


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So the red indicator should be almost all the way in? I think it might be about half way now from the factory.



Yes. When the red indicator is almost all the way in, the pedals will be much easier to get out of. And yes, mine were also at the midpoint.


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad to hear my "directions" at very least sort of got you through  

Sounds like you guys had a good time out there, Nass really is a good place.  Soooo many trails out there.   See you tomorrow evening!


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> Glad to hear my "directions" at very least sort of got you through



Oh definitely. We had to interpolate a few times, but overall your directions were key. Thanks again. Coupled with my crappy ass old GPS, we were able to figure things out.



Crankfire said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good time out there, Nass really is a good place.  Soooo many trails out there.   See you tomorrow evening!



I like the "sooo many trails" part. I will be there a lot, me thinks.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Put the pedals on last night and tried them out with a quick spin in the basement, little to confined down there and already took a spill:smile:, need to definitely figure out how to loosen the tension up.



I seem to have them adjusted for easy exit and am pretty comfortable popping in and out of them in the back yard so it looks like I am off to Nass to trail test them.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

GPS track: http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=477


----------

